# low member hunting club



## deerhunter33 (Apr 15, 2016)

1 experienced non drinking adult looking to going a low member deer club. big deer, some type of management preferred, welcome all offers--not looking for a low cost high member club--anywhere in middle to southern ga considered.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry we don't take non-drinkers.


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Apr 15, 2016)

*Low member club*

Pm Gottagetoutdoors, he has three clubs he manages in Ga and Alabama . They are pricey but worth every penny if you want to hunt some prime undisturbed ground with some nice bucks


----------



## Cole Henry (Apr 27, 2016)

Not sure if you are looking to gun hunt but I have a 600 acre bow only lease in QDM Randolph county looking for one good member. PM me if you have any interest. at 4 member right now looking for 1 more member.


----------



## mainframe142 (May 4, 2016)

I have a 2200ac lease in Terrell co Ga . Trophy manged 9 total members need one more to make #9. Dues are 2500$ 130 class and bigger. 20 club stands. 7 protein feeders .


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you or a person you know is serious about hunting; well we have a club for you. Club is in Wilkes county with maximum 10 members and pin-in, pin-out system. Has approximately 18 acres of food plots that will be designated community stands and your choice of 2 preferred stands. Preferred stands can have food plots but must pay for seed and fertilizer individually. Deer, turkey, hogs, and duck. Consist of pines, Hrdwd, and clear cuts. Newly established club started last year. We are working hard to build a sure enough trophy club. Family oriented 1053 acres club. PM me if ur interested and are serious and we can arrange a day to look at property. This property has not been hunted in 3 years prior to last year. We have plenty of pictures and a good population  of deer and some nice bucks. Dues are $1600 per member. On individual membership you can still bring family but will count against your tag limit.


----------

